# Rank changes



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Has anyone noticed a change in rank on their lists?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

This is why: http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=19438&highlight=#19438 .

It was discussed in the topic Info for Experience Points.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> This is why: http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=19438&highlight=#19438 .
> 
> It was discussed in the topic Info for Experience Points.


OD,

Thanks for the link......I wanted a topic though just for rank changes, not experience points.....Just to see how some of us are effected. 

Quick Question? How many times can you change your list? Does HRD get upset if you request more than say two or three times?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Change you list? I'm intrigued....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I meant that the answer to your question was already posted in Info for Experience Points, as misleading as the title sounds...

As far as I know, there is no cap on how many times you can change your selections.


----------

